

Startup idea (need you opinion) - saadev

I&#x27;ve an idea of a website that list available jobs in restaurants ..etc for coming immigrant to USA .<p>sorry for the bad english .
======
andersthue
I like the idea as a help to people desperate in need if a job.

My question is; if and how would you make a buck? People looking for that kind
of job usually don't have any money to spare?

As a free service to immegrants it would be nice, and you could learn a ton
building the site.

------
trialstartup
I think its a good idea. You may not make billions, but will make living out
of it.

------
22xfaster
Cool idea, you should grab the domain + logo from
[http://brandsketcher.com](http://brandsketcher.com) called 'lotsfood.com',
fits your interesting startup idea

------
jamesjung
I think its a good idea too. Cheers!

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/food/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/food/)

Note the dates; I didnt just hijack your idea.

If you want to work together I would welcome it.

I think its a great idea, however a common problem I find is that some people
dont use the internet, not because they cant but because they dont want to.

That obstacle can be overcome, for example by advertising on radio or in
print, direct mail to publicly- or charitably-funded employment agencies and
the like.

~~~
Jugurtha
Maybe you can observe and talk with them on a daily basis, walk in their
footsteps, and see how exactly what information this gives you.

For example, it might be useful to see where these potential users aggregate
when they first arrive. Church, known black-market-labor places where a "boss"
will come and pick up a select number of people for the day. And go after
these places..

A person coming in will probably seek the assistance of close family members,
or seek the assistance of a trusted figure (hence my example of Church). Maybe
it would be useful to talk with the representatives of these communities and
explain to them what you are trying to do. I think they'll be pleased that
someone even cares and will have a lot to say about the actual situation and
you can use that to tweak it and make it fit..

They're not using the internet? It might make sense that they might not be
able to afford a smartphone or a computer and internet access, etc. So I think
it'd be good to talk to community leaders.

Good luck..

